# SMf300 120m Arrived - Wow!



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

This came in the post yesterday morning. 198.005 Seamaster 120m f300Hz hummer. This isn't the one recently sold on the forum, this one was procured from Italy at a rather higher cost unfortunately. I am really impressed, the case and bracelet (with all 15 links) is perfect and possibly NOS or refurbed to STS standards whereas the bezel and dial are merely near-spotless. It wears really big for a early 70s watch and feels more like a 44mm than the 41-42 it actually measures. The 32m serial dates it to 1970 and as this conflicts with the desk divers website which said the model is '72 onwards I did have doubts but I have found several examples of 32m serial 198.005 and 198.0016 (the same watch for strap) elsewhere so it was either earlier than that or as can happen Omega were screwing around with the serials like they have done in the 90s and 00s (e.g. Speedmasters used 77m serials for around 5 years). I have 3 other hummers but really see why this one commands a premium over the dressier models. The 2-tone dial in particular is clever, if the light catches it right it can look like a scalloped pie-pan dial or otherwise can look flat silver, the two pics below probably completely fail to capture this! The bezel though soft acrylic does have the advantage that small scratches and scuffs can be polywatched out. According to deskdivers, when new it was jolly expensive, more expensive at the time than the ProPlof, which is hard to fathom (dive watch joke).

Anyhow Here are some poor pics:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice indeed, it looks in amazing condition!

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

That looks quite stunning, enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Many thanks chaps. I have had the back off too and it is very clean and bright and the gasket is fresh which is a good sign but there is a small hair on the dial which will drive me mad before too long so I may have to trouble Paul with it once he is back up and running.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Nearly forgot, I took a back off shot:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Very nice  Interesting to see that yours has longer hands than other variants.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice example Padders! :thumbsup: Just one point: when you come to replace the battery, use a 344...not a 386 as in yours. A 386 is slightly too tall (4.2mm) compared to the 344 at 3.6mm, and it causes the battery clamp to become slightly raised / bent. It shouldn't do any permanent harm unless the clamp then touches the inside of the case back...doesn't look like yours does as there are no telltale signs of circles etc.

Here is a photo of 4 examples....without their strap / bracelet fitting part of the case....so you can see how the same watch head can be fitted with either an integral bracelet (as yours) or with the strap version:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Beautiful, I would say that some of those little "marks" on the inner dial/crystal can be cleaned if you take it apart. Some of them are specks probably...Worth a shot...


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Very nice example Padders! :thumbsup: Just one point: when you come to replace the battery, use a 344...not a 386 as in yours. A 386 is slightly too tall (4.2mm) compared to the 344 at 3.6mm, and it causes the battery clamp to become slightly raised / bent. It shouldn't do any permanent harm unless the clamp then touches the inside of the case back...doesn't look like yours does as there are no telltale signs of circles etc.
> 
> Here is a photo of 4 examples....without their strap / bracelet fitting part of the case....so you can see how the same watch head can be fitted with either an integral bracelet (as yours) or with the strap version:


 Many thanks for that tip regarding the battery Paul. I would hope that it would come to you for any work anyhow one you are back in commission but obviously there is no rush since it is working great as is.



gimli said:


> Beautiful, I would say that some of those little "marks" on the inner dial/crystal can be cleaned if you take it apart. Some of them are specks probably...Worth a shot...


 Thanks, Yes I do think the few slight marks/hair that are there will probably come off all being well but that isn't something I intend trying myself!


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice find Padders


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Beautiful watch in great condition & a special addition to your collection. :thumbsup:


----------

